# Looking for Guide - Rockport 8/21 or Gigging night of 8/20



## DSMCasey (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,

4 of us (one child) or possibly just 3 adults looking for gigging tonight 8/20 or Bay fishing tomorrow (8/21). 

Text or call (940) 300-5920 

many coming will be novices. we are looking for an experienced and recommended GUIDE!

Thanks!


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

Austin Nelsoney 361-230-2736


----------

